# Sandalwood FO reviews



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Updated my SW tested chart w/initial thoughts, thought I would post now for the curious since SW is one of those must-have scents and it will be a few months before I check again. 

View attachment Sandalwood BC FOs tested 7-15.pdf


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm glad you found mysore sandalwood as I did...a close scent,  by ot. A fave of mine!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the Mysore type SW's, LP.  I didn't go into detail about it b/c the chart was really just for me to keep track of things (and not to re-order by mistake!), I posted it here b/c I like FO reviews and figured these, although not v. descriptive, were better than nothing.  

For me, Mysore type SW's are the ones that remind me of visits to southern India (Mysore is a city in S. India) in my childhood.  It is the classic sweet, rich, creamy, earthy SW that is unaffordable and highly protected now b/c of deforestation in those areas.  Sandalwoods from other places - now usually Australia and Africa -  I think, just lack the deepness and richness of that one.  Ironically, for me, the FOs that resemble the EO's from those places - for me they have sharper, more clearly defined woodsy notes - tend to stick better in CP.  So although I like scent of the Mysore ones better, I often prefer using the others (Gemlite and Sweetcakes stand out here) in CP.  Or a blend of both.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 31, 2015)

not_ally - I found my soap I soaped on 6/22/15 with the Gemlite Sandalwood and it smells great.   Nice and strong and only discolored to a light tan, very nice color actually.   Thanks for the recommendation!   Now I need to smell Sweetcakes to compare them, but the Gemlite one is so inexpensive I may just stick with it.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your notes.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 16, 2015)

I just purchased American soap supplies Indian sandalwood...Will let you know my impression (if interested).

Edit...ah snap! You DID review it lol! Love me some wood green scents so that's a plus at least!


----------



## amd (Aug 16, 2015)

I was in Mysore in April! Fell really in love with sandalwood. I bought an sw eo when I came back to the US and was disappointed - it smells like lunch pickles to me! I have been avoiding the fo's for the same reason. Thanks for this info!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the comparison post!  I'm going to have to check out some of these soon. 

The NG Indian Sandalwood is a sticker.  My bars from February at .8ppo still smell very strong.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

You guys, send me your thoughts, even if they are already on the chart, I will add them. You may disagree w/my assessment, or not, but more information is always good, I think.  I can just use your smf names with your comment.  I just did this thing to keep track of all them b/c I had so many and just wanted to do a bunch at once b/c it was easier, but it would be nice if there was as much info as poss. for everyone that is interested ...


----------



## not_ally (Aug 19, 2015)

If you guys have opinions of the SW Fo's you try - whether here already or not -  would you add them here, or in follow up posts if it is OK to use your board name? Then I can put them into this chart so it is more helpful to others.  I know that sometimes people do not want to review b/c they don't want to reply to questions.  If not, and you are still willing to go to the bother of pm'ing me, I can add them w/out identifying you.  

From my experience, all of them are going to D to a greater or larger extent, almost none are going to A, it really has been more or less a question of talking about the fragrance itself and whether it sticks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree with Snappy, NG Indian Sandalwood does stick well.  It's only 1 of two SW that I've tried and customers seem to prefer the NG.   Might have to try a couple of your favorites. Thank you for sharing your results.  I know what a bear it is to test them.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. The first sandalwood I tried was Sweet Cakes, and I liked it so well I never tried another. It's pricey, so it will be nice to see one that compares at a better price.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for this, it is so hard to find a good sandalwood FO.


----------

